# Are Silver Birch Branches safe?



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am not often on this part of the forum (usually on dog chat) but my sister has recently got two guinea pigs for her daughters. She has obtained Silver Birch branches from a tree that was cut down and was wondering if they are safe or poisonous for the Guineas. She has not given them as she could not find a clear cut answer but I said I would ask on here for her.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

They are safe for bunnies, so they are almost certainly safe for guinea pigs as well.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

OK Thanks - she did not use them as she was unsure but wanted to know for the future.


----------

